# MTB-Transalp: München - Venedig



## transalbi (24. November 2010)

Tourbericht hier:
http://www.transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php
Ein paar Bilder auch hier: http://www.galerie.transalp.info/thumbnails.php?album=22

Ich denke, dass es ist eine runde Transalp, die eines Mountainbikes würdig ist. Einzig beim letzten Bergübergang Passo Praderadego (Prealpi-Voralpen) könnte ich mir evtl. vorstellen, noch eine andere Variante zu finden. Hat da jemand eine bessere Idee?

Andreas


----------



## stuntzi (24. November 2010)

Für deinen letzten Berg weiss ich nix, aber statt dem öden Strassenpass Duran bietet sich natürlich nebenan Val Pramper / Forcella Moschesin an. Wunderschöner Schotter-Uphill, die letzte Stunde auf leichtem Singletrack (größtenteils fahrbar). Danach Traumdolomitentrail nach Agordo (mit halber Schiebestunde). Auf jedenfall "mountainbikewürdiger" als die Passo Duran - Autostraße. Davor ab Staulanza noch der Singletrail von Coi nach Dont, so wird's eine runde Sache.

Beschreibung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6231106&postcount=2917
Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/heraklix/data/hrk_09-08-14_ValPramper.gpx

Nachteil: Einige Höhenmeter zusätzlich, die Tour wird dann wohl acht Tage lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (25. November 2010)

Hi Stuntzi,
danke für den interessanten Hinweis. 
Am Passo Duran habe ich jetzt noch eine Variante an der Civetta auf der Karte gesehen.
Zwischen Chiesa und dem Passo Duran zweigt eine Forstweg? ab zum Rif. Bruto Carestiato. Das liegt Nähe Col di Pass. Ab dort sollte es auch ebenwege nach Agordo geben.
Sagt dir die Ecke was (liegt ja direkt südlich der Civetta)?

Gruss

Albi


----------



## stuntzi (25. November 2010)

war sebst noch nicht am rif. bruto carestiato, aber von da gibts durchaus ein bis drei trails nach agordo (554? 552? bisserl was dazu auch in der sufu). wurde mir mal von dede empfohlen iirc, aber die forcella moschesin fand ich dann doch spannender. in deine linie würde es allerdings etwas besser passen, wenn du bei sieben tagen bleiben willst.


----------



## re lax (25. November 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Am Passo Duran habe ich jetzt noch eine Variante an der Civetta auf der Karte gesehen.
> Zwischen Chiesa und dem Passo Duran zweigt eine Forstweg? ab zum Rif. Bruto Carestiato. Das liegt Nähe Col di Pass. Ab dort sollte es auch ebenwege nach Agordo geben.



Die 547 ist eine ganz nette Alternative -  zur Straße sowieso- , ist hier im Buch beschrieben: http://www.mountainbike-dolomiten.de/, 
hat viel Schotter und Karrenwege, ein paar Wiesentrails und Waldhohlwege, die + 250 hm werden mit einer schönen Hütte in Toplage belohnt.
Die 548 direkt ab Hütte wäre eine sich anbietende Abfahrt, sah leider zugewachsen und nach Tragen aus. Wenn einer hierzu Infos hätte.....

Übrigens: schöner Bericht.


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Zwischen Chiesa und dem Passo Duran zweigt eine Forstweg? ab zum Rif. Bruto Carestiato. Das liegt Nähe Col di Pass. Ab dort sollte es auch ebenwege nach Agordo geben.
> Sagt dir die Ecke was (liegt ja direkt südlich der Civetta)?
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Guckst du zweite Tour, Civetta.


----------



## transalbi (26. November 2010)

Servus Michael,

herzlichen Dank für die Infos. Wie ich das nicht anderes von dir kenne, immer perfekt und ohne viel Geschwafle. Super.

Albi


----------



## the.mtb.biker (27. November 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Tourbericht hier:
> http://www.transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php
> Ein paar Bilder auch hier: http://www.galerie.transalp.info/thumbnails.php?album=22
> 
> ...



Schon strecke, aber in die letze 2 tage Ich weiss viele andere Variante...

mmm... Ich sprache lieber englisch... Darf Ich?!?!?!
Danke...

I know very well the area of Cortina, but a little bit less Alleghe-Civetta-Duran-Agordo. For the Prealpi... there lots of gravel roads between Belluno and Soligo, and some super-trails.

For example, in the Praderadego downhill, in a right-handed-hairpin (I don't remember the number...if the 1st, 2nd, ...) you can find a trail on the left (1028, red-white and blue-white signs). On this path you arrive to Castelbrando Castle.
http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/ajaxfilemanager/uploaded/docs/file/itinerari/prealpi.htm

Then, in down Valsana, you can follow some path of "Prosecchissima" local race and, down to Ponte della Priula, you can ride on the gravel roads of Collalto and Susegna hills or the MX WM 2011 course (www.veneto2011.it).
http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/tours/view/2293
http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/ajaxfilemanager/uploaded/docs/file/itinerari/susegana.htm

For the last stage to Venice, you first have to reach Treviso (or on path along the Piave River until Maserada, and then asphalted roads, else all on small-traffic roads throught Montello, Giavera, Povegliano). From Treviso you can take the famous "Alzaia cycling road" reaching the Venice lagoon and, from Portegrandi, turn right toward Venice (some kms on high-traffic Triestina road, but you can take small roads north to Triestina) and from the airport you can follow country-roads until S.Giuliano park in Mestre).
http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/ajaxfilemanager/uploaded/docs/file/itinerari/sile.htm
http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/tours/view/2635

To find lots of information (in Italian, but Google Translator is a good friend...) you can visit all these websites:

www.tmb.135.it - My website with some trips ("ITINERARI") in Veneto and Sudtirol.

www.veneto2011.it - in the German section>TOURISMUS>ROUTEN there are 10 bike-tour in Treviso Province I realised for some tourism-initiatives linked to MX world championships.

http://www.giscover.com/tours/searchTour2.php?country=0&term=de%20marchi&sort=date&criteria=user&cterm=1186
All mine gps-tours (including those on the previous two websites).

http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it
The bike-tours area from the users of the italian mtb-forum (the same as mtb-news.de). You just have to zoom on the area you're searching for.


If you need an help or a guide for north-east of Italy... I'm here.. ;-)


----------



## dede (29. November 2010)

Servus Andreas, schöne Transalp - hier ein paar völlig wertfreie Anmerkungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zum "Pimpen" der Tour - nur falls jemand Lust hat sich mit der Route eingehender auseinanderzusetzen:
Persönlich (das mag jeder für sich entscheiden) würde ich aus Muc über das Mühltal-Leutstetten-Starnberg-Maisinger See-Ilkahöhe-Osterseen und dann rüber zur Isar fahren. Ist ansatzweise ein wenig mehr "MTBiken" und weniger ne Biergartentour entlang der Isar zumal die Isartrails als solche ohnehin stark in der Diskussion sind bei uns (leider!).
Vom Sylvensteinsee zum Achensee führt der schönste Übergang über den Schleimsattel (Alternative auch über den Gröber Hals) nach Pertisau (es gibt dort auch ein paar nette Trails, die man sattt der üblichen Straße einbauen kann). Für extreme Offroader noch ein (halb)legaler Tip: von Achenkirch/Achensee aus mit dem Boot zur Gaisalm rüberfahren und dann den Mariensteig (inkl. 5-10 Min leicht exponiertem Schieben) nach Pertisau nehmen). Ist aber wie gesagt eigtl. gesperrt und nur ganz frühmorgens oder spätabends möglich (Wanderer!)
Wenn man vom Achensee ins Inntal runter ein wenig trailen will (statt der klassischen Schotter-Asphaltabfahrt) sollte man den Waldtrail nehmen, der etwa 200-300 m nach der Kanzelkehre in einer Parkbucht talseitig abgeht und runter nach Wiesing zieht (ab Maurach einfach bis zur Nothburgakapelle und dann auf Teer runter bis zum Einstieg des Trails)
...später mehr...


----------



## dede (29. November 2010)

....der schnellste Weg Richtung St. Vigil (außer der Kronplatzseilbahn logischerweise) ist mittlerweile die Talstraße, die zunehmend in einen Radweg umgebaut wird/werden soll, das man den Autoverkehr bis nach Zwischenwasser mittlerweile fast komplett in die neuen Tunnels verbannt hat.
Zur Pederü hinter (Rautal) gibt's noch nen Geheimtip für Floraliebhaber: Einfach entlang des Baches ab St. Vigil Ri Kreidesee. Kurz nach dem Abzweig zum kleinen See findet man rechts ein paar kleine Wiesen, auf denen man Mitte/Ende Juni die mir umfangreichsten Frauenschuh-"Populationen" der Alpen findet (ist fast wie ne Gänseblümchenwiese dort).
Statt der eher langweiligen Passage an Cortina vorbei würde ich die Posporcora-Pie Tofana-Rif Duca d'Aosta-Variante bevorzugen (wer den Sessellift hoch zum Rifugio nimmt kann dann ein paar nette Abfahrtstrails einbauen, z.B. den alten verfallenen Steig runter zur Malga Pezzie de Paru, der etwas versteckt von der Falzaregopaßstraßé abgeht). Danach die Auf und Ab-Querung an den Cason de Macarogn vorbei rüber zur eigtl. Palmieriauffahrt dranhängen (=viel aussichtsreicher und fahrtechnisch deutlich spannender).
Forcella Ambrizzola: kleiner historischer Abriß zur darunter liegenden Mondevalalm (du sprichst den Steig an, der direkt runter führt): hier wurde der "Ötzi der Dolomiten" (uomo mondeval), ein prähoistorischer mumifizierter Hirte "a la Ötzi" gefunden, von beschriebenem Steig geht ein kurzer Stich zu seinem Fundort ab....
Variante ab Staulanza: in der ersten (Links)kehre geradeaus zur Malga Vescova und hoch zum Col dei Baldi. Runter zur Forcella Alleghe und an der Casera Pioda vorbei bis zum Abzweig des Trails (glaub 556er) runter zu den Skiliftanlagen oberhalb Pecol (ein wenig anspruchsvoller Trial dabei und wesentlich aussichtsreicher).
Eine schöne Variante ist auch die vom Stefan angesprochene durch das Zoldano (v.a. weil mir die Forcella Grava und Tolp durchs Skigebiet nie wirklich gefallen hat): über Coi und Maso Sabe weiter bis nach Dont oder ab Maso Sabe bis zum Col de la Salera un die alte vom Monte Pena herabziehende Militärstraße nach Forno runter. Danach die Forcella Moschesin dranhängen (hart, aber genialst einsam und ursprünglich nach der Malga Pramper!) und ggf. noch die Militärtrails am Monte Zelo (via Malga Folada) einbauen (Mündung dann bei Toner). Letzteres ist aber mit einigem Scheiben verbunden und nur Offroad-Puristen respektive Pioniergeistern zu empfehlen!!!
Oben rum, d.h. über Carestiato ist leider nicht mehr so spannend wie früher einmal, da die (einst) genialen Hohlwege runter nach Agordo weitestgehend breiten, steilen und mit tiefen Regenrinnen verunstalteten Schotterpisten gewichen sind. Dafür ist die Auffahrt zum Rifugio mit einigen recht unangenehmen Rampen gespickt! Wer die letzten noch verbliebenen Trails geniessen will muß von der Malga Binatega links rüberqueren und dann auf einigen verschlungenen Waldpfaden Richtung Valle Agordina trailen. Hierher kommt man übrigens auch auf dder alten Paßstraße, die in Teilen noch existiert (Trail geht links von der Straße nach einm paaar Metern Asphaltabfahrt ab und mündet dann später wieder in die Teertrasse, von der man dann rechts rüberqueren kann um wieder auf die "Binatega-Vall Agordina"-Variante zu stoßen...).
Hoch zur Forcella Franche kann man auch (inkl. 10 minütiger Schlepperei) durch die historisch interessanten Minenanlage des Valle Imperina gelangen (bis zur Galleria Magni fahrbar, dann steiles, teilw. wegloses Tragen hoch zum Weiler Motthes und Tos und von dort auf der alten Straße durch die Weiler der Via Valchesina folgend zum kleinen Waldpaß rüber). Den ganzen Abschnitt findet man auch im detaillierteren Roadbook zur "Linea Gialla - Dolomitendurchquerung" in der BIKE 6/2010 von mir.
Ab Belluno kenn ich noch die Variante über die Hochfläche "Pian delle Femene", über die man dann auch notgedrungen zum Piavedamm (es heißt übrigens DER Piave, nicht die...) kommt....
Meines Erachtens den schönsten Abschluß hat man allerdings, wenn man den Mt. Grappa als finale Etappe einbaut (s.a. oboges Roadbook oder aber auch die Via Migra vom Ralf Glaser....)
Übrigens müßte es sich bei der "Claudia Augusta" um die "via claudia augusta alternativa" handeln, die von Feltre aus nach Norden führte....

Hoffe diese Ausführungen helfen ein wenig....


----------



## transalbi (29. November 2010)

Servus dede,
danke für deine wie immer äußerst detaillierten Hinweise.
 Die Passage aus München raus lasse ich so wie sie ist, weil ich es einfach toll finde, wie schnell man aus dem Zentrum raus an der Isar ist. Dein Vorschlag über Starnberg passt für mich zu einem meiner nächsten Transalp-Projekte besser (die wird per Etsch-Trail Verona enden).
Schleimsatteil könnte eine Alternative sein (von den Höhenmetern her insgesamt ist ja noch Luft). Da könnten sich mal die Fans einer "Winter-Transalp" dran gütlich tun. Ich warte da lieber bis zum nächsten Jahr.
Die Passage bis Passo Staulanza steht auch. Danach schau ich mir mal die Varianten an. Zu meiner Vision der Direttissima passt am ehesten wohl die Alternative am Passu Duran zum Rif. Carestiato. Aber das wird sich zeigen.
Bleibt nur noch die letzte Etappe. Da hat ja Stefano schon einen guten Hinweis gegeben.
Vielleicht hast du ja Zeit und Lust, mal dabei zu sein.
Danke.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (30. November 2010)

Lust selbstverständlich, Zeit aber leider ebenso sicher nicht (außerdem ist derzeit wegen eines Vestibularisausfalls (=Gleichgewichtsapparat) ohnehin nicht an Sport zu denken.....)


----------



## Fubbes (30. November 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Lust selbstverständlich, Zeit aber leider ebenso sicher nicht (außerdem ist derzeit wegen eines Vestibularisausfalls (=Gleichgewichtsapparat) ohnehin nicht an Sport zu denken.....)


Baut die Leber sowas nicht in ein paar Stunden ab? 
SCNR,
Daniel


----------



## dede (30. November 2010)

Das dachte ich zunächst auch, nachdem ich mich nach mehreren Tagen aber leider immer noch im "Volltrunkenzustand" (inkl. Dauer-:kotz befand und Leberzirrhose (schreibt man die überhaupt so???) im Endstadium ausgeschlossen werden konnte, mußte ich den leidvollen Weg an den Krankenhaustropf antreten. Seither (und das war zum Start der Wies'n!!) ist Schluß mit lustig....


----------



## Experienced (30. November 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Schleimsatteil könnte eine Alternative sein (von den Höhenmetern her insgesamt ist ja noch Luft). Da könnten sich mal die Fans einer "Winter-Transalp" dran gütlich tun.


 
Vielleicht etwas OT, aber wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## transalbi (6. Dezember 2010)

Experienced schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas OT, aber wie ist das gemeint?



Sarkastisch! Da das Thema Wintertransalp ja wieder mal durchgekaut wird, halt mein Vorschlag, das jetzt mal über den Schleimsattel zu probieren, um das echte Feeling einer Wintertransalp zu erleben

Albi


----------



## transalbi (6. Dezember 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Das dachte ich zunächst auch, nachdem ich mich nach mehreren Tagen aber leider immer noch im "Volltrunkenzustand" (inkl. Dauer-:kotz befand und Leberzirrhose (schreibt man die überhaupt so???) im Endstadium ausgeschlossen werden konnte, mußte ich den leidvollen Weg an den Krankenhaustropf antreten. Seither (und das war zum Start der Wies'n!!) ist Schluß mit lustig....



Hi dede,

gute Besserung!

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (18. Mai 2011)

Etappe: Fall - Schleimssattel - Achensee
Habe ich heute getestet. Ist viel besser als der Radweg am Sylvensteinspeicher entlang, auch wenn sich am Talschluss ein paar kurze Schiebestücke nicht vermeiden lassen. Danke dede für den Tipp! Ich würde dieses Etappe dir widmen.
Wenn das Wetter passt, schaue ich mir morgen die Alternativen an der Civetta und am Passu Duran an.
Bilder sind bei Facebook hier klicken


Albi


----------



## dede (19. Mai 2011)

Da könnte es aber durchaus noch ein wenig weiß sein... (bin gestern drüber geflogen und es sah wieder recht winterlich aus - zumindest der geringe Teil, den man durch die Wolkendecke erkennen konnte!). Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!!!


----------



## karstb (19. Mai 2011)

Ist das Radlverbot am Schleimsattel aufgehoben oder ist erkennbar, dass es nicht so gemeint ist, wie das Schild aussieht? Hast du eine trailige Alternative hinab vom Schleimsattel gefunden zur recht steilen Fahrstraße?


----------



## transalbi (19. Mai 2011)

karstb schrieb:


> Ist das Radlverbot am Schleimsattel aufgehoben oder ist erkennbar, dass es nicht so gemeint ist, wie das Schild aussieht? Hast du eine trailige Alternative hinab vom Schleimsattel gefunden zur recht steilen Fahrstraße?



Die Radlverbotsschilder stehen noch, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Vermutlich um der Haftungsfrage zu entgehen. Ich habe keine sinnvollen Trails am Schleims-Sattel gesehen, aber auch nicht explizit gesucht. Ich finde die Abfahrt so stimmig wie sie ist.

Albi


----------



## transalbi (19. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Da könnte es aber durchaus noch ein wenig weiß sein... (bin gestern drüber geflogen und es sah wieder recht winterlich aus - zumindest der geringe Teil, den man durch die Wolkendecke erkennen konnte!). Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!!!



Den Spaß hatte ich. Habe mir heute beide Civetta-Trail/Schottervarianten  zu Gemüte geführt. Col de Baldi und Rif. Bruto Carestiato. Sehr stimmig, besonders der Rundumblick vom Col de Baldi, Da lag tatsächlich noch ein bisschen Schnee bei der Querung der Skipiste. Danke auch an on_any_sunday für die Tipps.

Jetzt ist die Transalp München-Venedig rund und so wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Albi


----------



## transalbi (11. Juni 2011)

Schleims-Sattel habe ich notgedrungen canceln müssen, wegen dem besagten Bikeverbot. Stattdessen die alpine Alternative via Risstal über das Plumsjoch. Diese Variante werde ich auch dokumentieren zusammen mit dem Trail von Col de Baldi nach Pecol. un den Trails/Schotterpisten am Passu Duran. Danke an dede, on_any_sunday und the.mtb.biker

Albi


----------



## transalbi (9. Juli 2012)

Habe mir jetzt Ende die Etappe in den Voralpen (Prealpi) angeschaut. 
Neue Variante zwischen Lago di Mis - Belluno - Nevegal - Prealpi - Follina:
Deutlich eindrucksvoller, aber auch schwerer ist diese Querung der Voralpen (Prealpi) als die bisherige Variante über den Passo Praderadego. Beinhaltet einen knackigen Trail von 800 Höhenmetern abwärts von Pian dela Femene zum Lago St. Maria.
Trail nach Revine:





Col Visentin:




Blick zum Lago di Santa Croce:





Google Map hier: klick

Nun ist die Transalp in meinen Augen perfekt.

Albi


----------



## pommespeter (10. Juli 2012)

den trail zum lago di santa maria haben wir im september auch im plan. vielen dank, die bilder machen appetit.
gibts einen grund, warum ihr nicht den direkten weg von trichiana über pramolz durchs val negra gefahren seid? so haben wir s geplant. man kommt da auf nur 1200 m höhe und mündet direkt an die abfahrt zum lago santa maria. hab ich da ein highlight übersehen? wenn nicht, tun uns die 400hm weniger nach den dolos bestimmt gut. 
am nächsten tag fahren wir über refrontolo direkter nach treviso und dann eueren weg ans meer.
ich werde im oktober berichten


----------



## transalbi (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich schon die Prealpi mitnehmen, will ich auch über den höchsten Punkt dort (Col Visentin). Die Anfahrt auf Asphalt ist relativ leicht. Dann hat man eine schöne Panoramafahrt über einige Kilometer am Kamm entlang. Bei guter Sicht sieht man die Lagune von Venedig. Deswegen habe ich diese Variante gewählt, für mich wäre deine Idee deshalb nicht meine Wahl. Ob das dann weiter über Refrontolo besser ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich war nach dem Trail froh, ohne zusätzliche Höhenmeter rüber nach Follina zu kommen, wo meine erprobte Route weitergeht.
Aber probier deine Variante aus und gib dann eine Rückmeldung.

Albi


----------



## dertutnix (10. Juli 2012)

ohne die route jetzt im einzelnen verfolgt zu haben (sorry dafür): aber warum venedig? die letzten "meter" braucht es dort doch kein bergrad, eher ein trekking- oder rennrad. nach venedig darfst du nicht als erwachsener mit dem rad rein, max also lido... und dafür diesen windwahnsinn?

nicht missverstehen, ich finde jede idee primär gut, ich will es halt auch verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (10. Juli 2012)

Ist meine Idee. Mir gefällt es so. Dir muss es nicht gefallen.


----------



## dertutnix (10. Juli 2012)

völlig ok! auch wenn ich mir eine etwas "verbindlichere", gerne auch verständlichere antwort gewünscht hätte 

ich bin halt seit vielen jahre einige tage im jahr in venedig, mountainbiken ist da nicht wirklich... 
aber evtl macht jeder seine erfahrung, evtl werde ich auch korrigiert und finde endlich mtb-strecken aus venedig hinaus! wäre natürlich perfekt...

und um es klar herauszuschreien: eine tour, die OFFIZIELL am markusplatz im florian endet, ich wäre dabei!


----------



## transalbi (10. Juli 2012)

Bis zur Ponte della Liberta ist es was fürs MTB. Ende am Bahnhof Venedig. Markusplatz ist ein wenig sinnfrei.
In der GoogleMap kannst du ja mal am letzten Tag reinzoomen. Da hast du eine Anregung (geht auf Stefano de Marchi zurück).

Albi


----------



## dertutnix (10. Juli 2012)

na ja, jeder nach seinem gusto...


----------



## pommespeter (11. Juli 2012)

transalbi, 
deine erfahrung spricht natürlich für deine variante. drum bin ich da auch extrem interressiert. ich werde mir das nochmal genau anschauen.
mal schaun, wie wir im endeffekt fahren. kann sich auch vor ort erst entscheiden.
zum sinn oder unsinn von der venedigankunft,
nach zig lagoankünften in allen möglichen varianten ist es zum ein neues ziel und zumindest ab treviso bestimmt landschaftlich nicht uninterressant zumal s dann immer am silufer entlanggeht. 
natürlich freue ich mich an jedem tollen pass und jedem flowigen trail, aber nach 7 bergetappen das meer zu riechen, mit jedem km den man ihm näherkommt reizt mich seit vielen jahren.
unser ziel ist auch nicht venedig, sondern wirklich der strand von jesolo.
war ja glaub ich bei euch auch so.
die letzte septemberwoche ist da sicher auch nicht der falscheste termin.

zum treckingrad, der letzte tag geht sicher mit dem treckingrad, die 8 zuvor aber nicht. ich mach mir daheim auch keinen kopf daß ich das falsche rad hab für die anfahrt zum lieblingstrail


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe einige Zielankünfte erlebt. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall das Wasser, deshalb kann ich mir Venedig als Ziel schon reizvoll vorstellen. Man tangiert ja auch einen Teil der Südalpen, den man beim normalen Cross nicht sieht. Die flache Schlussetappe schreckt mich allerdings auch, obwohl ich Albi zutraue eine sehr schöne fast Autofreie Strecke gefunden zu haben.

Ein paar wässrige weniger flache Ziel-Alternativen gibt es aber schon noch, wenn es nicht der Gardasee sein soll:
- Lago Maggiore: traumhaft (ich war in Stresa)
- Ventimiglia, Mittelmeer: überwältigend, auch wenn Ventimiglia nicht schön ist
- Genfer See, Montreux: sehr französisch, Urlaubsflair, würdiger Abschluss, schöner Sonnenuntergang (Schweizcross mit Albi)
- Comer See: kenne ich noch nicht

Ehrlich gesagt, strahlen alle diese Ziele (auch Venedig) mehr Urlaubsgefühl aus, als der Gardasee. Da geht es doch ziemlich deutsch zu.

Viele Grüße,
    Daniel


----------



## transalbi (11. Juli 2012)

Der letzte Abschnitt nach Venedig war in der Tat planungstechnisch die größte Herausforderung, weil die natürlich möglichst autofrei sein sollte. Ohne die Tipps des Einheimischen Stefano di Marchi hätte ich die schöne Etappe ab Treviso sicher nicht in der Form gefunden. Gesetzt war die abschließende Fahrt über die Brücke, auch wenn das biketechnisch eigentlich eine Katastrophe ist. 
Nach Jesolo kommst du übrigens auch mit der Autofähre ab Tronchetto bzw auch zurück, wenn du mit dem Zug abreisen willst.

@Fubbes: Eine Transalp mit Ankunft am Lago di Como habe ich jetzt übrigens auch fertig recherchiert und komplett gefahren. Auch  da war der Abschluss zum Comer See vollkommen unbekanntes Gelände. Bin dann über Bocchetta di Trona, so eine Bauchentscheidung nach Kartenlage. Hat sich dann als Volltreffer herausgestellt.

Albi


----------



## pommespeter (11. Juli 2012)

da wir dem siluferweg- (ist der durchgängig mit dem rad erlaubt?- der routenplaner nimmt abschnittsweise nur perpedes)- bis zur lagune folgen, sind wir schon dicht an jesolo dran. venedig selbst wird uns zu stressig, auch zeitmäßig. zugrückfahrt ist nicht geplant. 
auf den silradweg bin ich auch nur durch deinen reisebericht gestoßen. auf den meissten onlinekarten ist der gar nicht verzeichnet.


----------



## dede (11. Juli 2012)

Passend zum Thema: http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/tours/view/7797


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (11. Juli 2012)

Ich war 2010 auf dem Sile-Radweg schon bis Porte Grandi gefahren. Dann wird dir ein Stück Hauptstraße wohl nicht erspart bleiben. Aber vielleicht findet sich was Neues vor Ort. Möglichweise ist es auch sinnvoller ab Ponte Priula eher dem Verlaufe der Piave bis zur Mündung zu folgen und dann nach Jesolo abzubiegen. Bin mal gespannt, was du rausfindest.


----------



## dede (11. Juli 2012)

Piavedamm ist an sich nicht wirklich spannend, aber zumindest (teilweise) autofrei


----------



## pommespeter (11. Juli 2012)

gibts ab ponte priula einen dammweg am piave? das wäre echt zu überlegen.
schon wegen der ewigen trevisodurchfahrt.
mit dem autoverkehr ab porte grandi würde ich mich wundern. im google earth kann man ganz gut einen schotterweg zwischen sil und lagune erkennen. die straße läuft ja auf der landesinneren seite des flusses.


----------



## transalbi (11. Juli 2012)

Trevisodurchfahrt ist kein Problem. Alles Radweg.


----------



## pommespeter (11. Juli 2012)

dann bleib ich mal dabei. radweg durch treviso ist natürlich ein riesenvorteil.
die abfahrt zum lago di santa maria- zeigt das bild eine eher schwere passage oder kann man die ganzen 800 hm mit gezeigtem verblockten untergrund rechnen? für den fall der fälle geht ja ein paar meter weiter ein forstweg runter. ich denke mal bei nässe wird der trail gefährlich.


----------



## transalbi (11. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Bild siehst du eine eher leichte Stelle. Bei Nässe ist es schlecht. Ausweichen kannst du in dem Falle auf die SP159 nach Revine oder auf einen Schotterweg, den du ein paar Mal bei der Abfahrt überquerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommespeter (24. August 2012)

wir ziehen jetzt doch eine bahnrückfahrt in erwägung. 
die fährverbindung jesolo - tronchetto, wie lange muß ich da für die überfahrt rechnen.
der eurocity, der ohne umsteigen nach münchen fährt, ist reservierungspflichtig. kann man diese reservierung auch kurzfristig einen tag vorher per phon machen, oder ist die alte methode, laufräder raus und bike in 2 mülltüten packen noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## karstb (24. August 2012)

War heuer übrigens mit dem MTB am Markusplatz. Hat keine Probleme gegeben und bin nicht von anwesenden Carabinieri angesprochen worden. Bin Von Punta Sabbiona mit der Fähre hin und habe dann bis zum Bhf geschoben, die längste Schiebepassage der ganzen Tour. Die Flachetappe ist natürlich trotzdem nervig. Wer also keinen See als Ziel braucht, einfach in Pordenone in den Nachtzug springen und schon ist man wieder daheim.


----------



## pommespeter (24. August 2012)

mit der fähre kann man aber doch bis tronchetto bahnhof übersetzen.
das hätten wir vor.
ich will nur die ungef. überfahrtdauer zwegs planung wissen


----------



## transalbi (13. November 2012)

Habe noch ein letztes Mal an der Route gearbeitet: der letzte Abschnitt über die Prealpi. Damit war ich noch nicht zufrieden. Die Passage vom Lago del Mis über den Passo Praderadego war nach meinem Gefühl ein wenig zu asphaltlastig. Also habe ich im Juni und September 2012 von Belluno aus gezielt die Passage über die Prealpi recherchiert. Sie führt nun über den höchsten Punkt des letzten alpinen Bollwerks vor der Venetischen Ebene, den Col Visentin, und beinhaltet eine schöne Längsquerung und Abfahrt fast komplett auf Schotterpisten. Für die Fans von heftigen Trails gibt es auch noch eine sehr anspruchsvolle Variante bei der Abfahrt. Damit ist diese Transalp von München nach Venedig nun eine würdige Tour für Mountainbiker.
Außerdem gibt es ausreichend Varianten für den Fall schlechten Wetters. Aus den Erfahrungen bei meinen eigenen Befahrungen habe ich  die Strecke nun in 8 Etappen aufgeteilt, wobei mir klar ist, dass es verschiedene Zuschnitte der jeweiligen Tagesetappen geben kann. Das hängt stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab und auch davon, wie man den ersten Tag gestaltet. 

Aktueller Bericht online:


http://www.transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php


----------



## the.mtb.biker (13. November 2012)

Great job Andreas!!!

In the last stage, from Sile River to S.Giuliano Park, some new cyclepaths could be realized in 2013. I'll keep you updated if I have some news! 

P.S.: in these months there are big roadworks on the bridge to Venice: the cycling path still exists, but for the future it will probably be removed. Local administration says a new cycle path could be made until 2014. In the while, if the road is the only possible way, pay attention to the heavy traffic and to the new tram and its railway!!!!


----------



## sub-xero (13. November 2012)

Venedig ist halt an sich schon ein legendäres Ziel. Ich finde, ein tolles Ziel ist der beste Abschluss eines Alpencross, da nimmt man dann auch mal eine etwas unspannende letzte Etappe in Kauf. Das wird bei meiner nächsten großen Tour ähnlich sein.


----------



## sub-xero (13. November 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Eine Transalp mit Ankunft am Lago di Como habe ich jetzt übrigens auch fertig recherchiert und komplett gefahren. Auch  da war der Abschluss zum Comer See vollkommen unbekanntes Gelände. Bin dann über Bocchetta di Trona, so eine Bauchentscheidung nach Kartenlage. Hat sich dann als Volltreffer herausgestellt.



Wie bist du eigentlich vom Comer See nach Hause gekommen? Mit der Bahn dürfte das etwas umständlich werden, oder?


----------



## Fubbes (13. November 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Venedig ist halt an sich schon ein legendäres Ziel. Ich finde, ein tolles Ziel ist der beste Abschluss eines Alpencross, da nimmt man dann auch mal eine etwas unspannende letzte Etappe in Kauf. Das wird bei meiner nächsten großen Tour ähnlich sein.




Das kann ich so bestätigen. Wenn ich bei Kurztripps ne Rundtour mache, frage ich mich am Ende, wenn ich wieder am Auto stehe: "War's das? Und jetzt?" Da fehlt irgendwie was.

Als Ziel brauche ich deshalb immer das Wasser. Das Mittelmeer (z.B. auch Ventimiglia) ist dabei ein ganz besonders Erlebnis.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## transalbi (13. November 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Wie bist du eigentlich vom Comer See nach Hause gekommen? Mit der Bahn dürfte das etwas umständlich werden, oder?



Ist zwar ein andere Thread, aber egal. Ich liebe Bahnfahren, besonders in Italien. Da kann ich dir Tour schön sacken lassen.
Vom Comer See zurück geht über Tirano, dann umsteigen in Rhätische Bahn bis Scuol (sauteuer, aber eindrucksvoll). Dann Bus nach Nauders. Mit dem Bike runtergeheizt nach Pfunds und weiter gerollt bis Landeck. Ab da Bahn via Innsbruck. Ist eine Tagesreise, für mich allerdings Teil des ganzes Erlebnisses.
Geht auch via Lecco nach Mailand, und dann über Verona zurück.

Albi


----------



## transalbi (13. November 2012)

the.mtb.biker schrieb:


> In the last stage, from Sile River to S.Giuliano Park, some new cyclepaths could be realized in 2013. I'll keep you updated if I have some news!
> P.S.: in these months there are big roadworks on the bridge to Venice: the cycling path still exists, but for the future it will probably be removed. Local administration says a new cycle path could be made until 2014. In the while, if the road is the only possible way, pay attention to the heavy traffic and to the new tram and its railway!!!!



Hi Stefano,
thank you again for your input. I will probably have a look at the situation next year at Easter.
But no prob if things are changing. I am able to make a new edition of a book every year.
Maybe we see us next springtime.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (23. November 2012)

Jetzt sind auch alle Nebenrouten und alternativen Strecken in der GoogleMap im Tourbericht zu sehen:
www.transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php

Andreas


----------



## sub-xero (24. November 2012)

Tolle Sache! Vielen Dank!


----------



## pommespeter (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Venedigradler,
wie von transalbi aufgefordert, hier ein paar zeilen zu unserer tour vom september.
leider untypisch für die jahreszeit haben wir diesmal echt pech mit dem wetter gehabt. start war bei regen in eschenlohe- ziel bei regen in jesolo.
dazwischen, - meistens regen. nach dem hundskehljoch als hauptkamm hatten wir nach der plätzwiese genug und sind ab cortina bis belluno den "langen dolomitenradweg" bis belluno abgefahren. ab da gabs die einzigen 2 sonnentage über die prealpi. wir sind jedoch wie früher angekündigt über pramolz den direkten weg zum pass. haben wir nicht bereut, da die übernachtung im einsamen rifugio pramolz das quartierhighlight der tour war. die querung der letzten hügelkette zwischen lago und barbisano haben wir auf  der strada del prosecco erledigt. das waren kaum höhenmeter und ab
arfanta mit tollem mittagessen, geht eine lange geschotterte weinbergabfahrt nach barbisano.
ab da sind wir in etwa transalbis route am piave und auf dem sileradweg gefolgt. das geht wirklich nahezu ohne verkehr meist auf ausgeschildertem radweg.
wir sind im gegensatz zur venedigankunft aber am sile geblieben und in porte grandi auf die südliche sileseite gewechselt. da kam die große unbekannte, die fahrbarkeit des wegleins zwischen sile und lagune.
alternative wäre die 15km lange stark befahrene bundesstr. gewesen.
wir hatten das glück nach ein paar km einen einheimischen biker zu treffen, der uns die fahrbarkeit zumindest bei ebbe bestätigt hat. wir waren zwar ein bisschen spät dran, mussten aber nur eine 20m lange wasserdurchfahrt meistern. dann gings prima weiter. in porta sabbioni, dem letzten zipfel der jesolohalbinsel haben wir dann beim leuchtturm einen tollen finisherstrand zum baden und chillen vorgefunden. von da gings am nächsten morgen, wie von transalbi vorgeschlagen per fähre über lido nach venedig-bahnhof. 
trotz wetterpech eine tolle tour mit ganz anderem finishgefühl als sonst am lago


----------



## transalbi (24. September 2015)

Aktuelle Infos hier:
http://transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php#fazit


----------



## transalbi (20. April 2016)

Umfassender Bericht mit vielen Bildern im neuen Design online.
http://www.transalp.info/muenchen-venedig


----------

